# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  مشکل عجیب با کاراکتر فارسی م در url کدیگنایتر

## m4meysam98

با سلام من میخوام url فارسی رو تست کنم تمام حروف فارسی کار میکنه فقط وقتی م اولش باشه پیام خطای زیر رو میده

Object not found!
The requested URL was not found on this server. If you entered the URL manually please check your spelling and try again.
If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
این پیام خطا برای xampp هستش تو wamp هم امتحان کردم پیام خطای مشابه میده

public function product(){
    $url = $this->uri->segment(3);
    $url = urldecode( $url);
    var_dump($url);}

----------


## m4meysam98

مشکلم با یک تغییر تو .htaccess حل شد اینو میذارم برای افرادی که مثل من به این مشکل خوردن
RewriteRule ^([\s\S]*)$ index.php/$1 [L,NC,QSA]

----------


## tooka123

سلام 
حالا که بحث این تاپیک کاراکتر در url هست همین جا سوالم رو می پرسم

من وقتی که آدرس فارسی در url قرار میدم خطای 404 می ده

$url1 = 'admin/ورود';
$route[$url1] = 'admin/main_page/login';


اگه کد رو به شکل زیر تغییر بدم درست می شه


$url1 = 'admin/'.urlencode('ورود');


ولی اگه کد بالا رو به شکل زیر بنویسم باز خطا می ده


$url1 = urlencode('admin/ورود');


مشکل زمانیه که آدرس به این شکل باشه " مدیریت/ورود " خطا می ده باید چی کار کنم, من آدرس هامو از جدول می خونم تو فایل route

به صورت کلی چه تنظیماتی انجام بدم که با url فارسی مشکلی نداشته باشه, نسخه ci 3.1.11

ممنون

----------


## plague

مشکل از  /  هستش که urlencode خرابش میکنه و در نتیجه کل آدس خراب میشه 

میتونی کلمات رو جدا انکد کنی بعد با / بچسبونی به هم 
یا همچین کاری میتونی بکنی : 

$url1 = str_replace("%2F", "/",  urlencode('admin/ورود') );

----------

